# Where have all the plans gone?



## larry12753 (Apr 2, 2016)

I used to come to this site, and refer newbees here, to get various beekeeping plans, Bee Vac box plans, Frame building plans, Hive boxes, etc., but I can't seem to find any of the plans in this new format. When I do find a link to the PDF file of a plan, it takes me to the forum. Where have they gone?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Stand by, we are asking Admin about this issue.


----------

